# Reverse Asym strap ?



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

I thought I read somewhere that the burton asym strap can be reversed ? As in put the left strap on the right binding and vice versa.... Has any one here done it or has a review of it.... I heard if you reverse it it gives you more response and regular is more relaxed? Is this true ?


----------



## sdbadd (Oct 8, 2011)

Wide part on the outside (regular setup) gives you more support on the outside but still tweakable on the inside. Reversing the straps so the wide part is on the inside gives you more mobility because the bump or wide part will be pointing towards your toe so not in use.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

so leave it regular for more response... and switch it for more freestyle ?


----------



## sdbadd (Oct 8, 2011)

Snowboard_Otaku said:


> so leave it regular for more response... and switch it for more freestyle ?


Personally I'd leave as is for any type of riding. The extra support on the outside makes the binding more comfortable plus it will give you more support for buttering. It should not interfere with your freestyle riding since you'll still have tweakable mobility on the inside. Try swapping on the hill and see which you prefer.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

I wanna try it this year, just to see what will happen, but like sdbadd said, currently it's really nice and comfy the way it is, and it feels like it "holds you" when getting pressy.


----------

